# Help I'm Ignorant!!!



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

We have just found out my wife is pregnant  

We are both very happy but we have been receiving a little bit of scaremongering in terms of our house bound cat. We look after the cat well it is wormed and vaccinated but their are a lot of people telling us to get rid of the cat the same because of Toxoplasmosis. My wife apparently had this when she was 3 years old and was cured. I did a bit of googling but google seems to all be worst case scenario!

A background of the advice received:

Her Parents: Niente ci fa.. 
My Parents: Just keep the cat away while she is pregnant and I do all the cleaning
Vet: As my parents said
Doctor: Get the cat out of the house at the earliest opportunity and clean everything well.
Pastor: Pray about it..

I am quite happy to let the cat go but my wife is very attached and finding it difficult to accept it has to go. She is becoming upset and I am concerned that becoming this upset this early could have negative side affects in any case. We are new to this and need help!

Any suggestions very greatly received.

Regards

Kenzo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the pregnancy! And let me share with you the CDC (US official agency for this sort of thing) page on pregnancy and toxoplasmosis. CDC - Toxoplasmosis - General Information - Pregnant Women

I only suggest this because the Americans do have a tendency to go well over the top when it comes to health scares, and for once the CDC seems to recommend sensible measures. (Plus, if your wife has already had toxoplasmosis, she may actually have a level of immunity to it.)

Hey, if people didn't have the cat to scare you with, they'd be regaling your wife with tales of 72 hours of hard labor and who knows what other horror stories. Ignore them all - listen to your own doctor (and change doctors if yours gets into scare mongering) - and once again, congratulations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Congratulations on the pregnancy! And let me share with you the CDC (US official agency for this sort of thing) page on pregnancy and toxoplasmosis. CDC - Toxoplasmosis - General Information - Pregnant Women
> 
> I only suggest this because the Americans do have a tendency to go well over the top when it comes to health scares, and for once the CDC seems to recommend sensible measures. (Plus, if your wife has already had toxoplasmosis, she may actually have a level of immunity to it.)
> 
> ...


Hi Bev,

Thank you so much. I am sure my wife will be far more relaxed having read that.

I will take over cleaning duties and we will make sure contact between her and the cat is minimal. Might mean the cat will need to learn to live with the dogs! Still if I can learn to live in Sicily......

Again thank you 

Kenzo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> Thank you so much. I am sure my wife will be far more relaxed having read that.
> 
> ...


If you make sure the cat has been wormed, keep it indoors and your wife does not clean the litter box there should not be any danger.
If YOU clean the litter box out daily and wash your hands thoroughly everything should be fine.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Veronica said:


> If you make sure the cat has been wormed, keep it indoors and your wife does not clean the litter box there should not be any danger.
> If YOU clean the litter box out daily and wash your hands thoroughly everything should be fine.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Many congratulations.. I'm sure there would be a lot less cats in the world if it was such a major problem....:cheer2:

... an Italian baby...


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> Many congratulations.. I'm sure there would be a lot less cats in the world if it was such a major problem....:cheer2:
> 
> ... an Italian baby...


Thats very true... Im amazed at how my attitude has changed to be honest. I always used to think people exaggerate these things but now its me in that position I want to disinfect the house!!! 

Strange world we live in!

Kenzo


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

GeordieBorn said:


> ... an Italian baby...


Just wonders whether a baby born in Italy will automatically receives an Italian passport?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

HKG3 said:


> Just wonders whether a baby born in Italy will automatically receives an Italian passport?


I would believe so.. Mother is Italian, child born in Italy.. The only problem in the matter is me (As usual ) but in essence I would see him/her having more trouble getting a UK passport given that he/she was born outside the UK and we are all permanent residents of Italy...

Either way I hope he/she can get an Italian passport, I have a feeling a British one wont be worth the paper its written on soon!

Kenzo


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

It doesn't matter where the baby is born regarding citizenship. This baby will be Italian because it has at least one Italian parent.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

KenzoXIV said:


> I would believe so.. Mother is Italian, child born in Italy.. The only problem in the matter is me (As usual ) but in essence I would see him/her having more trouble getting a UK passport given that he/she was born outside the UK and we are all permanent residents of Italy...
> 
> Either way I hope he/she can get an Italian passport, I have a feeling a British one wont be worth the paper its written on soon!
> 
> Kenzo


Kenzo

If you were born in the UK, your child born overseas will be a British Citizen by descent. All you need to do is to apply for the passport. However, your child being a British Citizen by descent will not be able to pass on his/her British Citizenship down automatically to the next generation born outside the UK.


----------

